# Where is UTX1



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Remember this guy? He had the avatar of that guy dressed up as that other guy. What happened to UTX1?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Declared MIA/KIA.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bolo-for-utx1.118963/


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Declared MIA/KIA.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bolo-for-utx1.118963/


Thanks man, I didn't know.

Get some sleep. You look a little stressed out


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Last time he was online was the day before the election. I hope he was okay


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

LOL..

I hope he didn't off himself...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Must have had some dirt on Hillary.... never be heard from again.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Double Tap to the back of the head 'Suicide'? I heard those are common


----------

